# Attention Ammo retailers for a limited time you can post a FREE AD



## chrisdxn (Jun 9, 2013)

Due to the Ammo shortage the Conceal & Carry Network at Welcome to the Conceal & Carry Network ([url]www.concealncarry.net)[/url] will host free classified ads for anyone that can legally sell ammo to the public.

Use this link to set up your Ad...
Conceal & Carry Network

Use the Promotional Code "ammo4sale" and the $59.99 price is reduced to Zero.

(This offer ends 11/1/2013 and all Ads will be deleted at that date).


----------

